# Tyranid genetic origins.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So, I'm not overly familiar with nid fluff, but I do know biovores come from Ork dna, zoanthropes from Eldar dna, but which of the hive creatures comes from human dna, or were we deemed to genetically weak to provide anything useful to the Hive?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm... considering their general usability, I'd say Warriors would come from us, puny 'umies.

The real question is... what the heck did they eat to create a Carnifex?!

EDIT: Or maybe specifically from spess mahreens.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

No regular humans suck, they make gaunts (I'll place bets that I'm _not_ right). But the 'Spess Mahreens' made the Carnifexes (Carnifices?), as nothing else is as strong or loved by GW to result in something so huge and powerful.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

doesnt the human DNA create genestealers?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

not shure, i just think humans tend to be infected by the genestealers alot, see'ing as the puny umies are spread thoughout the galaxy like a bad rash on Nurgles tailbone, but carnys? wouldnt be to shure, but id like to see what kinda creature the Hive would brew up if you threw a Deamon into the digestion pool? :biggrin: like as in a Hive might pass by a newly formed Deamon planet or perhaps got wind of a massive battle between the mighty spashe mahreens and chaos and decided to nibble away both the weakned armies and got a few deamons in the mawl? :biggrin: theres probally loads of flaws with that idea but plz, do your best to goudge mighty gaggid holes in it with rusty spoons :biggrin: (WTF?)


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> doesnt the human DNA create genestealers?


yes, infact it states exactly that in the old tyranid codex, and if you do some "lore mining" you'll find that the reproductive cycle is parasitic in the larval phase and will incorporate features of the host into their adult form. It's why genestealers look so much like humans and how genestealer cults form.

Carnifexes, are just beefed-out Gaunts, and tyrants are beefed-out warriors, and gaunts/warrios I think are the 'original Tyranids.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Tyrant Guard are made using Space Marine DNA. It's why they'r so tough.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep...

I wonder what will come out of Tau DNA?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm guessing that out of tau DNA we will see...........................................................
*dramatic pause*
SPACE FISH OF DEATH WITH SPIKES!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ironhammer said:


> Yep...
> 
> I wonder what will come out of Tau DNA?


Rippers or fish sticks.:biggrin:


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> I'm guessing that out of tau DNA we will see...........................................................
> *dramatic pause*
> SPACE FISH OF DEATH WITH SPIKES!


my..GAWD :shok: THE IMPERIUM IS FUDGED!:scare: but hey we've had a good run, lets convert! all hail the mighty space fish! :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think genestealers come from human dna, as they were the first nid vanguard organism to come into contact with humanity, so they had to exist before they came to this galaxy. Besides, they can reproduce using any of the other 40k races as hosts. Except Necrons of course. I'd agree with the Tyrant guards as possibly being of marine stock, though.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't think genestealers come from human dna, as they were the first nid vanguard organism to come into contact with humanity, so they had to exist before they came to this galaxy. Besides, they can reproduce using any of the other 40k races as hosts. Except Necrons of course. I'd agree with the Tyrant guards as possibly being of marine stock, though.


according to both the nid codex and lexicanum they are


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yup... Guards are from spess mahreens...
This evokes a question, though...
Which were the very first organisms in the Tyranid horde? You know, before they started assimilating stuff in the Milky Way?

I suppose it would be Gaunts, Warriors, Lictors, Genestealers and Carnifexes?
Oh, also Hive Tyrants and Raveners.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I recon most of the tyranid race has reached such a highly adapted state that there is little in this galaxy apart from the orks that the hive mind would deem useful to implement in its creatures.

@everyone who suggests that warriors come from SM and thats why they're so tough, theyre tough because they're about 12 feet tall and IMO T4 doesnt do them justice.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> I'm guessing that out of tau DNA we will see...........................................................
> *dramatic pause*
> SPACE FISH OF DEATH WITH SPIKES!


I for one welcome our space fish overlords...


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't think genestealers come from human dna, as they were the first nid vanguard organism to come into contact with humanity, so they had to exist before they came to this galaxy. Besides, they can reproduce using any of the other 40k races as hosts. Except Necrons of course. I'd agree with the Tyrant guards as possibly being of marine stock, though.


I dunno about that, how would they infiltrate and reproduce in a ork population?
Ork's use spores to reproduce, that is a asexual way to do that.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I remember there being a whole diagram in the old tyranid codex of which organism evolved from what, maybe someone who has that old codex can take a peek?

As for what Tau make.. Maybe a new breed of gaunt that has really cool guns?
Kroot would probably become some kind of new genestealer version.
Vespids.. something like gargoyles maybe?


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

well all the DNA is mixed, so the qyestion we should be asking is , what would a carnifex, mixed with a catachan devil, with a human brain,mixed with an eldar brain, do?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

It would be labelled as the AwesomeFex and it would nom all of existence.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't think genestealers come from human dna, as they were the first nid vanguard organism to come into contact with humanity, so they had to exist before they came to this galaxy. Besides, they can reproduce using any of the other 40k races as hosts. Except Necrons of course. I'd agree with the Tyrant guards as possibly being of marine stock, though.


OMG if they could host off Nec's then you'd have tyranids that had WBB so they'd be a never-ending-WBB-ing-horde :shok:


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank god Necrons are just walking, metallic skeletons, then.
Damn... if they could be absorbed by a Hive Fleet... WBB-Fex, anyone?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Think of the images :shok:


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't think genestealers come from human dna, as they were the first nid vanguard organism to come into contact with humanity, so they had to exist before they came to this galaxy. Besides, they can reproduce using any of the other 40k races as hosts. Except Necrons of course. I'd agree with the Tyrant guards as possibly being of marine stock, though.





Abbo said:


> I dunno about that, how would they infiltrate and reproduce in a ork population?
> Ork's use spores to reproduce, that is a asexual way to do that.





Inquisitor Einar said:


> I remember there being a whole diagram in the old tyranid codex of which organism evolved from what, maybe someone who has that old codex can take a peek?


I actually have an old nid codex and there is an evolutionary diagram and according to it the catachan devil is possibly derived from ravenors and trygons, genestealers are human in origion, biovores are derived from ork DNA, Zoanthropes come from eldar DNA and tyrant guard come from 'Astartes' DNA. It's official nid lore.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

So, the Genestealer threat started only AFTER 'nids started having us for breakfast?
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Tau22 said:


> It would be labelled as the AwesomeFex and it would nom all of existence.


then fabius bile, marnaes lord smurf and the big e would team up to take it out succed but get killed in the process and then the space fish of death would rule all:shok:.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

No, the space fish would get nommed, too.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

perhaps an idiotic question but what if the hive mind managed to get a miniscule sample of primarch DNA? of daemon primarch DNA? :shok:


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Tyranids only acquire DNA they deem useful, since all the primarchs either died or disappeared long before the tyranids even knew of the milky way, they'd probably just nom their remains like any other piece of meat unaware of their awesome power. and Daemon primarchs are no longer made of flesh but warp energy and have no DNA to acquire.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

what do you the Hive could conjure up with the DNA of Pre-Heresy Primarchs or even the emperor  come to think of it what do you think would be the result if the Tyranids had come 10k years earlier? the threat of a new Galaxy Destroying Xeno might have United the Horus' legions with the Emperor long enuff for them to see the error of there ways while they were still semi-rational, tis a interesting theory :biggrin:


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Well you guys are only tapping into half of the Nids Evolutions. Yes they take the DNA and genetic material to make more nids but as of late they have begun to learn and adapt new bio-weapons. That doesn't come from DNA alone. With the feeder Tendrils they are learning information from living host's brains. What the universe has to worry about is when Nids start taking living prisoners to harvest their intelligence and know-how. Sure being able to replicate genetic advantages is the first step in the nids evolution but wait till they take the next step to learning about how their prey's technology works. Then the bio-pools will be exploding with new organisms to counter those techs. That's the problem with us constantly changing and growing organism's, given time nothing will stand against us!


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lord Lucius said:


> well all the DNA is mixed, so the qyestion we should be asking is , what would a carnifex, mixed with a catachan devil, with a human brain,mixed with an eldar brain, do?


Go to vegas and make a killing at blackjack?


----------



## LongseerEldrad (Aug 23, 2009)

note: on one Nid codex map it shows part of one of the hive fleets deliberatly going AROUND a Necron Tomb World... are they working together under the space fish ?!? :shok: :scare:

Also some sources say nids came from another galaxy. Well....


Phenious said:


> Well you guys are only tapping into half of the Nids Evolutions. Yes they take the DNA and genetic material to make more nids but as of late they have begun to learn and adapt new bio-weapons. That doesn't come from DNA alone. With the feeder Tendrils they are learning information from living host's brains. What the universe has to worry about is when Nids start taking living prisoners to harvest their intelligence and know-how. Sure being able to replicate genetic advantages is the first step in the nids evolution but wait till they take the next step to learning about how their prey's technology works. Then the bio-pools will be exploding with new organisms to counter those techs. That's the problem with us constantly changing and growing organism's, given time nothing will stand against us!


makes you wonder what the last galaxy was like. If they are evolving so quikly in this one, how easy must the last one have been?
Oh yes, and unless the Nids accidentally discover the Eye of Terror, the Imperium is skrewed :taunt::good:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

The nids may eventually destroy all life, but then,with no food or new bio-matter,what will happen?Will they die off?Be defeated by Chaos?Evolve into having souls?
The nids will eventually end up in the eye of terror somehow,and then...I don't know.


----------



## LongseerEldrad (Aug 23, 2009)

According to various sources (i.e. the Nid codex) that is what could have happened in the last galaxy they were in; they simply move on to the next one


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LongseerEldrad said:


> note: on one Nid codex map it shows part of one of the hive fleets deliberatly going AROUND a Necron Tomb World... are they working together under the space fish ?!? :shok: :scare:


I still think that nids were secretly created by the necrons (no I dont mean they actually were.. just that they 'mihgt' have been)- its the necrons being super-sneaky. Killing all life by creating life..

As for more realistic fluff- why would nids bother going down to a tomb world, either if its pure animalistic or being controlled by the hive mind the fleet would either avoid the planet as being too dangerous or just avoid it because there is nothing they want on it
- the necron worlds are lifeless husks... not the all you can eat buffet bar planets the nids normally like to gorge on.


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

I think that in the end chaos will kill the nids and rule supreme!

ok, back to my point. What does "nomming" mean? also, why do I get the feeling that everyone else thinks that the nids will kill the galazy? Someone please tell me why they think the nids can just galaxy hop, kill everything, and then galaxy hop again...

Appreciate the answers,
Frederick!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

to clear things up about the genestealers coming form humans concept: the tyranid hive mind produced the brood lord form, which is what originally starting infecting humans who gradually turned into what humans called genestealers. i think there were some ork genestealer special edition models at some point.




Frederick Destroyer said:


> I think that in the end chaos will kill the nids and rule supreme!
> 
> ok, back to my point. What does "nomming" mean? also, why do I get the feeling that everyone else thinks that the nids will kill the galazy? Someone please tell me why they think the nids can just galaxy hop, kill everything, and then galaxy hop again...
> 
> ...



if the tyranids managed to consume all the bio mass in the 40k universe, which is a friggin ton, they would probably have enough food and energy to float a really long time in space. they would just keep flying until they once again managed to find life. even if a small weak fleet was all that was left, an unprepared planet even one with just plant like, would be consumed easily.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The fluff behind the Nids basically is basically of the "you aint seen nothing yet" kind- the hive fleets seen so far are nothing but the advance elements of a huge swarm of hive fleets- imperial seers have foreseen the nids creating a great darkness unseen since the height of the horus heresy, another has said that it would take recruiting something like 500% of the human population into the military to put up a decent defence against the main nid fleet
.., that sounds pretty bad.

Ofc, worse still is that if the nids win they get stronger, regardless of how much they lose- all biomatter gets reabsorbed by the fleet to create the next generation so so long as they can reabsorb the dead nids along with the bodies of the enemy (plus any and all biomass on the plant itself) then they'll be that much stronger.


Its often been said that chaos, nids or crons will ultimately win... personally I think they all will. Nids will destroy the galaxy and move on, crons will have the lifeless galaxy they are after (there is little/no reasons for nids to go near tomb worlds) and chaos will still have the warp (chaos claiming a hive mind would be cool but sounds a little unlikely to me- except food there isnt a lot to tempt a Hive mind with.. and they are pretty good at getting that on their own).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I second fish sticks from tau.

However i also agree with th nids or the chrons being the two main survivors. However how nids and chrons deal with the effects of the eye of terror and the warp is beyond me.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

well, once all the soul filled life in the galaxy is dead its been assumed that the warp would basically cease to exist as it is made from the thouhgts and dreams of mortal minds. if all thats left is nids and necrons, then there aint too much thinking going on.


----------

